# New to Oldmiser Tube Shooter



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

This sling shot is new to me~Just arrived in today's mail.....G10 (Jade) tube shooter signed by Mr.Bill Hays....

Bought form a forum member.....I am not sure of the proper Name of this sling shot....So all I can say is I have it

set up with Tex's Hygenic tubing Looped tubed..6" loop from fork to pouch..Has a 11# pull...very accurate....Hits very hard

using 5/16" steel balls blows hole clear thru the can ......All my slingshots are set up at 10 too12 pound pull...

For Target & Hunting...so the shooter is always ready for a hunting situation.....Thanks for viewing...comments welcome.....OM


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice shooter you got there. I really like that design by bill hays. If you ever decide you want to sell it let me know. I would like to have one.

Njones


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Good looking shooter. It has some similarities to a Seal Target Sniper. Not sure what this one is called.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I like all of Bill Hays straight shooters desings and this one it looks great.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice OM ! I seen this a little to late because you already called it . I'm glad you got this one ! You deserve it and have lots of fun .


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That was a great but old mise! I would have snagged it myself but you beat me to it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Arnisador78 said:


> That was a great but old mise! I would have snagged it myself but you beat me to it.


Well my friend the early bird get's the worm..Better luck next time....BTW it shoot's great....OM


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol. Yes sir

Florida Forks @ etsy


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

real nice ---that green opaque g10 always reminds me of jade ...........


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok from what I can figure out this slingshot is a Standard Tube Shooter ~~Close to the Tube Sniper..as the slots are on the outside of the frame....OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Like it ! Enjoy !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Been shooting this new shooter a few days now..it is very accurate.. Been hitting 9 out of 10 all the time with this...Really love shooting this shooter

I know I have said this..Love the Tex Shooter's Hygenic Tubing...My last set I got over 2,000 shots...using full looped tube..pull is 10 pulnds

very hard hitting....special thanks to a great member Oneproud mexman.....just can not say enough about the shooter.....yes we all love different style of slingshots

tell we find what seems to shoot the best.....But it takes hours & hours of practice..Practice..Practice....why you almost have to think eat sleep shot all the time

AS for my self I shot 4 differt times a day & every day I cn ..so long as my hands do not freeze up on me....OM


----------

